
The Covert Sphere: Secrecy, Fiction, and the National Security State (2012) - walterbell
https://saltycurrent.blogspot.com/2015/04/review-of-timothy-melley-covert-sphere.html
======
peter_d_sherman
Deep within the Military-Industrial Complex...

Scientist: "I need money for my project..."

Administrator: "Uh, sorry, no can do, budgets are tight..."

Scientist: "It's for _National Security_..."

Administrator: _" Tell me how much money you need..."_

